# Transducer Size



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

redfish5 said:


> I have been looking into GPS/FF units with side scan. I was at a boat show this past weekend, and was noticing how large the transducers are for these units. The one for Garmin looked more like a trim tab! I have a small skiff and often fish in very shallow water. I am worried I will damage a transducer this size and also concerned with the rooster tail it may throw off. Anybody running these large transducers on a small boat?


If these algae blooms keep up I think I may have to try using that side scan technology with the transducer mounted on stick.


----------

